# Deathtouch Horrors Haunt



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

It has been a while since I have posted anything. I went thru a nasty divorce which lasted two years and I just bought a house two weeks ago. So I don’t have a lot of stuff this year but have enough stuff to get people to stop and look. Next year it will be better but I wanted to show everyone that getting a divorce won’t stop this haunter from haunting. It will just make me more hungry to put things out. And now I am back into the game.


----------



## ruafraid (Oct 5, 2005)

DT looooking sccaaaary Wish my front yard looked like that. Way to get back on that horse and move on.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you. That is nice of you to say.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

NICE JOB BROTHA!!! THOSE LOOK GREAT...with the chants going....and the props...and the halloween...chants....Oh sorry, got off track with the chants....

Awesome work mister!!


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, Are you done yet? lol! Your haunt is looking great! I can't even begain to tell you how Happy that I am for you this year!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Great! I may have to do a drive by one of these nights.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Blood~Hound said:


> Hey, Are you done yet? lol! Your haunt is looking great! I can't even begain to tell you how Happy that I am for you this year!


Well my girlfriend wants to put up one of those blow up door thingys. I will let her. LOL

I wish had more stuff but that is about it.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

LHALLOW said:


> Great! I may have to do a drive by one of these nights.


Oh no my first drive by. I better get my glock ready. LOL


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Blood~Hound said:


> Hey, Are you done yet? lol! Your haunt is looking great! I can't even begain to tell you how Happy that I am for you this year!


Oh, you probably can't see from the photo but one of the groundbreakers is the messy monster. LOL Right next to the scrare crow. The light isn't getting him good enough.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Is the crypt MIA? Or am I missing a pic?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

pandora said:


> Is the crypt MIA? Or am I missing a pic?


The ex threw it out.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Great to see you posting again. The yard looks great!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Deathtouch said:


> The ex threw it out.



OH MY GOSH! That totally sucks! Wow-that's one bitter divorce you had there. I'm sooooo sorry.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks padora!

Hey, I wanted to tell everyone about what happend to my Donna the Dead prop out in the yard yesterday. I was told that a bunch of kids were in front of my house yesterday and one of the boys dared the other one to go feel up Donna. Well, I guess he took the challenge. All I can say is stay off the drugs kids.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Poor Donna got groped, huh? Did she survive her ordeal or is she permanently scarred?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

LHALLOW said:


> Poor Donna got groped, huh? Did she survive her ordeal or is she permanently scarred?


I don't know. You will have to ask her. But I have been told she has perky boobs.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL! Tonight is the park districts Halloween party where they announce the winners of the contest! If we win we're going to sign up as judges next year


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

LHALLOW said:


> LOL! Tonight is the park districts Halloween party where they announce the winners of the contest! If we win we're going to sign up as judges next year


So if that happens you are going to let me win next year. Gee you are a good friend..


----------

